# Gloss over solid stain?



## DOLPPL (Oct 18, 2012)

Brand new to woodworking and definitely to finishing. Made a piece of furniture and I wanted a dark solid stain (so as to not show the grain of the wood through) to match some furniture in our kitchen. The guy at Lowe's gave me: Olympic Maximum stain & sealant in one. 100% Acrylic latex. and mixed it up to my color. I put it on and the color is perfect, however, it is flat. I wanted something with a gloss to it. Can i put a polyurethane over that? Or how can I get some sort of gloss to it so it isn't flat?
Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The Olympic finish is a exterior finish. If you are using it for interior use then you can topcoat it with polyurethane. I believe since it is a water based product I would use a water based polyurethane over it. It will take some sanding between coats because the water in the stain and finish will raise the grain. If you are going to use it for exterior use I would use a marine grade spar varnish on it.


----------

